# Looking for an app to force the headphone jack to mono



## Protonus

I often listen to music with just one earphone in at work. This is fine for most songs except ones that use stereo heavily and you lose a significant portion of the song with one ear only. I'm looking for an app, setting, program, hack, etc; to let me force the audio output of the headphone jack, to Mono.

This is for a Verizon Fascinate. I'm on Pool Party 1.4.1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## akellar

Voodoo control app has a setting for this


----------



## SRGaudio

akellar said:


> Voodoo control app has a setting for this


+1 ^^^


----------



## Protonus

akellar said:


> Voodoo control app has a setting for this


I swear I looked in there and didn't see the option yet... there it is! So thanks for pointing it out!


----------

